# Very Disappointed in the PRC / re: Homeschooling



## SouthernHero (Nov 9, 2007)

Greetings, all. I am new to this board, so I am not sure to what extent homeschooling is important as a cultural theme of PB. I'm also not sure how many of you are members of the PRC or care about their doings, but perhaps some of you may be interested in something that has concerned me there regarding their stance on homeschooling.

In the latest issue of the Standard Bearer (their unofficial official monthly denominational magazine) to which I subscribe, there is a story concerning a pastor in the PRC who was disciplined, censured, raked over the coals and is on his way to losing his ordination. His sin? Homeschooling his little ones. Obviously, the article sides with the PRC governing body.

According to the PRC, which was news to me, all children of pastors (and it seemed like all children of the congregation, with little exception) MUST send thier children to one of their PRC Dutch reformed schools.

This particular pastor has Biblical convictions concerning homeschooling his children, and now he's in trouble. It seems that the session their may let him stay if he can prove that getting his children to the Dutch reformed school is impossible, they might let him stay.

It really saddens me to see the PRC act so much like the godless state. The PRC has invaded this man's home and has the audacity to interrupt a faithful homeschooling family. I previously had the utmost respect for this denomination due to their relentless defense of Calvinism, opposition to Rome and the FV, and many more. I find the Standard Bearer to usually be a phenomenal publication.

Perhaps the "If you are not Dutch you are not much" mindset extends even to education, and even if the homeschooling parents are Dutch. I searched for an online version of this article, but their was none. The PRC will probably provide you with a copy if you ask for one. Thoughts? Experiences homeschooling in the PRC? Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tdowns (Nov 9, 2007)

*Wow....*

I don't know anything about the topic, but sounds overbearing and doesn't seem biblical to me...seems a good example, of what could happen if we had that perfect, "Church", led state that some want, people and power would corrupt...only in a new Creation, where sin is absent, will there be a perfect, Christ LED government. Welcome to the board!


----------

